# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Erro na entrada no reefforum ?

## Gonçalo Rio

Não sei se se está a passar com a maioria da malta, mas quando se digita o endereço do reefforum , vai parar a uma página de dominios (estou com alguma malta no msn que esta a acontecer isso).

Algum problema ?

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

Oi Gonçalo,
Parece que algo se passa, Paulo Oliveira e Anthony estão com esse problema...agora o porquê não sei. Eu ate ver está tudo ok......

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Eu conheco mais malta com o problema. 

Olha pelo menos aparece um ecran com uma gaja boa  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

eh pá....como se avaria esta porra ???? :SbSourire:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Silvestre

viva! 
o dominio expirou 
Registrant:
Julio Macieira


Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (Browser Update Page)
Domain Name: REEFFORUM.NET
Created on: 30-Sep-04
Expires on: 30-Sep-09
Last Updated on: 30-Sep-04

caso nao seja renovado dentro em breve vai nos aparecer  esse erro a todos .
caso alguem tenha o contacto do administrador avise-o da situação 
cumprimentos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Companheiros  :Olá: 

Estamos a ter um problema com a renovação do Domínio REEFFORUM

Só amanha poderei tratar da renovação do serviço.
Para alguns membros tudo continua a funcionar normalmente.

Espero o mais breve possível ter a situação resolvida.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Eu passei o dia de ontem e de hoje de manha sem conseguir entrar...
Com tanto frag a leilão não há uns trocos para renovar o dominio?
É comprar logo para 10 anos fica prai 60 euros...
Podiam por aqui um link alternativo.. o link directo ao site de alojamento, assim quem não conseguir por aqui entra por outro lado...
Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Yes, We can!!!
Aleluia!! Aleluia!!
Estava difícil entrar...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas,

também me têm acontecido o mesmo, boa sorte na resolução !  :Wink: 




> Eu passei o dia de ontem e de hoje de manha sem conseguir entrar...
> Com tanto frag a leilão não há uns trocos para renovar o dominio?
> É comprar logo para 10 anos fica prai 60 euros...
> Podiam por aqui um link alternativo.. o link directo ao site de alojamento, assim quem não conseguir por aqui entra por outro lado...
> Abraço


Basta uma pesquisa no google e consegues o *ip* facilmente.  :SbSourire21: 

Aqui tens !

----------


## Artur Fonseca

ontem também me aparecia a página da "gaja boa"... infelizmente hoje já voltou ao normal, só gajos feios...  :SbSourire2:  :HaEbouriffe:

----------

